# Lumber Really Came Down!



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I literally came into a windfall of white pine. This 28" tree came down across my coral in a bit of a tornado that swep thru. I didn't appreciate the amount of work it create but I took it to a fellow who does custom sawing and got some very nice lumber. It is stacked and stickered in my green house and hay loft.


----------



## Vermillion Artisan Cidery (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice Pun. Looks like great lumber!


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

Wow,you had your work cut out for you. Nice pictures.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

Cool 😎


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Plenty of good uses for that crofter, and maybe not for bee boxes. 
What thickness was it milled to?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

clyderoad said:


> Plenty of good uses for that crofter, and maybe not for bee boxes.
> What thickness was it milled to?


Not quite 1 1/16" Usually I plane to 7/8" for boxes and the boards come out with very few planer misses. Taken down to 3/4 they are spotless. Took him an hour and a half and cost 175 of our little Canadian Dollars. Got a few 16" like the one pictured, a few 14" then rest 8 and 12

Really dont need a whole lot more equipment but do want to make a few more of the Dadant depth boxes. I keep saying that I am getting too old for this foolishness!


----------



## Jim Braun (Nov 8, 2019)

Glad you were able to make lemon aid!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

nice project, and a stack of boards to boot.

GG


----------



## sylvia (May 14, 2014)

Beautiful, generous tree.

Sylvia


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

crofter said:


> I literally came into a windfall of white pine. This 28" tree came down across my coral in a bit of a tornado that swep thru. I didn't appreciate the amount of work it create but I took it to a fellow who does custom sawing and got some very nice lumber. It is stacked and stickered in my green house and hay loft.


OK; now we have a picture how crofter looks in real life. 
Good deal on the lumber windfall.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

GregV said:


> OK; now we have a picture how crofter looks in real life.
> Good deal on the lumber windfall.



He's the good looking one right??!!??




not sure which one t hat is though!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

G3farms said:


> He's the good looking one right??!!??
> not sure which one t hat is though!


Well, eliminate the guy who works the tree - the lumber jack guy.
Whoever left is crofter.
Certainly, crofter is the most giddy of the two also - about his windfall.
Bingo!

Elementary, Whatson. LOL


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I be the little feller. In the picture below we got to joking about pine boards for making coffins and I whipped out my tape and started measuring him up! He is about 6'4"

I told him the joke about some big fellow of whom it was said that if someone kicked the sh_ _ out of him, that they could bury him in a shoe box! I am glad he has a good sense of humor!


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

crofter said:


> I be the little feller.


So I got it all wrong! LOL


----------



## Sean Govan (Jul 9, 2018)

I love your puns. "Lumber really came down"... "a windfall"...


----------

